
Show HN: Please rate and share - igbow
We are Igbow, a small upcoming game development studio, founded by a group of friends. We recently released our forth game AMBIDEXTER.
It is a fast paced game, testing your reactions and concentration skills. Played continuously, you can train those skills and get better. And who knows? Maybe you can adopt it into your real life :). 
You can download AMBIDEXTER here in the Google Playstore: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.igbow.ambidexter
======
gus_massa
Submissions with a generic non informative description are usually flagged or
ignored here. (or the mods may change the title)

From a previous thread:

> _You might get more traction with more description. As it is, I 'm not going
> to click on the link to see what it is._

